# Puns Intended



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Stupid, but funny...

Puns Intended 25

1. The roundest knight at king Arthur's round table was Sir Cumference. He
acquired his size from too much pi.

2. I thought I saw an eye doctor on an Alaskan island, but it turned out
to be an optical Aleutian.

3. She was only a whisky maker, but he loved her still.

4. A rubber band pistol was confiscated from algebra class because it was
a weapon of math disruption.

5. The butcher backed into the meat grinder and got a little behind in his
work.

6. No matter how much you push the envelope, it'll still be stationery.

7. A dog gave birth to puppies near the road and was cited for littering.

8. A grenade thrown into a kitchen in France would result in Linoleum
Blownapart.

9. Two silk worms had a race. They ended up in a tie.

10. Time flies like an arrow. Fruit flies like a banana.

11. A hole has been found in the nudist camp wall. The police are looking
into it.

12. Atheism is a non-prophet organization.

13. Two hats were hanging on a hat rack in the hallway. One hat said to
the other, 'You stay here, I'll go on a head.'

14. I wondered why the baseball kept getting bigger. Then it hit me.

15. A sign on the lawn at a drug rehab center said: 'Keep off the Grass.'

16. A small boy swallowed some coins and was taken to a hospital. When
his grandmother telephoned to ask how he was, a nurse said, 'No change
yet.'

17. A chicken crossing the road is poultry in motion.

18. It's not that the man did not know how to juggle, he just didn't have
the balls to do it.

19. The short fortune-teller who escaped from prison was a small medium
at large.

20. The man who survived mustard gas and pepper spray is now a seasoned
veteran.

21. A backward poet writes inverse.

22. In democracy it's your vote that counts. In feudalism it's your count
that votes.

23. When cannibals ate a missionary, they got a taste of religion.

24. Don't join dangerous cults: Practice safe sects!


----------



## chic4pits (Aug 25, 2008)

this is funny stuff..can i copy it to pass around at work?


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

LMAO!! I shared with my Mom. She was LHAO too!!


----------



## ericschevy (Nov 10, 2006)

LMAO! Damn copy and paste always seems to pop up on things like this.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

:thumbsup:LOL!:clap:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

Those are funny!!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Those were really funny!!!


----------

